# Сайт > Главный раздел >  Акция "Бонусы активистам 2.0!"

## JAHolper

По итогам июля *все форумчане получат бонусы* в знак признания за активное участие и поддержку интересных будней нашего форума!

Размер бонуса будет зависеть от активности на форуме.

Посмотреть свою активность можно [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].
Статистика изменяется каждый день и рассчитывается за прошедший месяц. Поэтому, чтобы получить самый большой бонус, нужно проявлять активность каждый день.
Процент активности начисляется в основном за сообщения и немного за посещения.

Итоги будут подведены 31 июля.

Как рассчитывается размер бонуса:
Размер бонуса равен количеству десятков процента активности с округлением по правилам математики.
Например, если у вас 48%, то вы получите бонус 5 000 BYR, если 72%, то 7 000 BYR.
*
Количество мест неограниченно. Бонус получат все желающие!*

Каждому по заслугам. 


*ИТОГИ ИЮЛЯ*

Мало активности было за прошедший месяц. И результаты соответствующие.)

1 	Mouse 	24.9%  - БОНУС *3000* BYR
2 	JAHolper 	16.3% - БОНУС *2000* BYR
3 	kalita 	14.0% - БОНУС *2000* BYR
4 	SDS 	13.0% - БОНУС *1000* BYR
5 	AKON 	12.1% - БОНУС *1000* BYR
6 	Sasha 	9.5% - БОНУС *1000* BYR
7 	Mr_Vinni 	9.1% - БОНУС *1000* BYR
8 	PatR!oT 	6.8% - БОНУС *1000* BYR
9 	healelvelof 	5.6% - БОНУС *1000* BYR
10 	Sanych 	5.5% - БОНУС *1000* BYR
11 	Akasey 	5.1% - БОНУС *1000* BYR
12 	vova230 	4.2% - БОНУС *1000* BYR

Получить бонус можно в течение месяца. Для получения пишите мне в личку.

Если кто-то считает, что акцию стоит продолжать, можете отписаться в этой теме....

----------


## SDS

Кому надо нынче БУР? Лучше: 
курящим - пачку Мальборо синего,
а не курящим - плитку Сникерса чёрного.

----------


## vova230

Надо банк на форуме открыть и бонусы в банк закатывать:zcxvvfsgssfdgdf:

----------


## JAHolper

Хорошая идея)
Могу сделать у пользователей дополнительное поле, которое смогу редактировать только я и в котором будет указано сколько у пользователя на счету денег. При каких-нибудь выигрышах буду приписывать, а при запросе на вывод - отнимать.

----------


## SDS

Это - правильно, может кому - то  будет тешить  его самолюбие.

----------


## Sanych

А студенту к примеру, лишние пару рублей на мобиле не помешают

----------


## vova230

Вот именно, а потом снова введем казино, чтобы деньги зря не пропали.

----------


## SDS

*Sanych*, 
А вот про это я и не додумался...
У меня за июнь каким - то образом образовалось 2000 BYR.

Заявление Админу:

Прошу зачислить мой бонус за июнь на счёт студенту.
А кто тут самый активный студент?

----------


## SDS

:Vinni:

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> *Sanych*, 
> А вот про это я и не додумался...
> У меня за июнь каким - то образом образовалось 2000 BYR.
> 
> Заявление Админу:
> 
> Прошу зачислить мой бонус за июнь на счёт студенту.
> А кто тут самый активный студент?


Да вроде как я тут самый активный студент

----------


## Sanych

Быть тебе при бабках  Хочешь бабок?

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> Быть тебе при бабках  Хочешь бабок?


бабок? нет , они старые 

Лучше хай деньги отдадут тем, кто не может их заработать, а т.е. Mashulya, не студентка, школьница, а я уж сам заработаю

----------


## JAHolper

Mashulya студентка) 
(при чём уже 4-й курс)

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> Mashulya студентка) 
> (при чём уже 4-й курс)


оО а я думал 10-11 класс

----------


## AKON

Заманчиво, это не байнетс))

----------


## JAHolper

*ИТОГИ ИЮЛЯ*

Мало активности было за прошедший месяц. И результаты соответствующие.)

1 	Mouse 	24.9%  - БОНУС *3000* BYR
2 	JAHolper 	16.3% - БОНУС *2000* BYR
3 	kalita 	14.0% - БОНУС *2000* BYR
4 	SDS 	13.0% - БОНУС *1000* BYR
5 	AKON 	12.1% - БОНУС *1000* BYR
6 	Sasha 	9.5% - БОНУС *1000* BYR
7 	Mr_Vinni 	9.1% - БОНУС *1000* BYR
8 	PatR!oT 	6.8% - БОНУС *1000* BYR
9 	healelvelof 	5.6% - БОНУС *1000* BYR
10 	Sanych 	5.5% - БОНУС *1000* BYR
11 	Akasey 	5.1% - БОНУС *1000* BYR
12 	vova230 	4.2% - БОНУС *1000* BYR

Получить бонус можно в течение месяца. Для получения пишите мне в личку.

Если кто-то считает, что акцию стоит продолжать, можете отписаться в этой теме....

----------


## Mouse

> Если кто-то считает, что акцию стоит продолжать, можете отписаться в этой теме....


Да, вот, считаю)) Вряд ли есть причины, отказываться от денег)))
Интересно, стоит ли указывать этот источник дохода в налоговой декларации?)))

PS -ваша занятость?
- активный флудераст!

----------


## JAHolper

Кстати, бонус смог получить даже бот healelvelof. Он просто периодически заходит на форум.)

----------


## Незарегистрированный

Нихрена себе. Он же ничего не пишет,за что ему деньги давать?

----------


## kalita

ИМХО. Стоит продлить на месяцОК. 2 тыщи погоды не сделают в то время как тыщ 10 уже посолиднее как-то

----------


## JAHolper

> ИМХО. Стоит продлить на месяцОК. 2 тыщи погоды не сделают в то время как тыщ 10 уже посолиднее как-то


эмм, ну так активность же рассчитывается за прошедший месяц, так что, чтобы получилось 10 тысяч, надо каждый день заходить на форум и писать около 10 сообщений.
Продолжение акции у меня в подписи)

----------


## AKON

Нужен банк, однозначно

----------


## JAHolper

Не, я просто подумал что так у меня могут на определённом этапе возникнуть финансовые проблемы. Так что, кому надо, забирайте сразу.)

----------


## Mouse

> Не, я просто подумал что так у меня могут на определённом этапе возникнуть финансовые проблемы. Так что, кому надо, забирайте сразу.)


Мне можно по умолчанию в конце месяца зачислять сумму на телефон. Номерок остался, или скинуть еще раз?

Надо бы JAHolper-а устроить на американскую должность, того и гляди, 3000 мертвых президентов радовали бы глаз)))

----------

